# First/Last show experience



## huckybuck

Gracie went to her first show today (SLH MC kitten 7 months). We were vetted in with no problems (re post whether to show after spaying) and I put her in her pen and tried to settle her. She was obviously really scared, was trembling  and it was very warm in the hall. I gave her cool pads, cool sheets, a fan and lots of water. After half an hour it was clear she was still quite stressed with the whole situation (cats, smells and noise) so I wanted to take her home. The duty vet had a look at her and said he felt that once everyone had left the hall and it was a bit quieter she may well calm down. 

However after half an hour anxiously waiting outside the door I was called in to take her home (she had been panting and hadn't stopped shaking ). 

I am happy to say she is now home safe; has drunk lots of water, eaten and seems completely unscathed by the event thank goodness  But I feel absolutely awful for putting her through the experienceI had no idea she would find it so distressing :crying:. She is a happy, sociable kitten, used to lots of noise, people, other cats and being confined in a pen. She had coped with the pre show prep beautifully and I had given her zylkene for a few days and used feliway in her carrier, blankets and pen. All the other cats around seemed totally at ease with being there and I just wondered if there was anything I should have done beforehand to help her feel more comfortable with the situation.

The organisers and staff at the show were incredibly kind and helpful (they knew I was as distressed as Gracie!!!) and the judge of her open class too who kindly saw her at the start of judging. It was so sad as by the time we left she had won her breed class and best of breed (even with her spay shaves).


----------



## Susan M

Sorry to hear Gracie really didn't enjoy her show experience  But congratulations on her wins! 

I've just entered my girl into her first show, I am nervous at how she we will cope with it, so I am reassured by how good everyone was with Gracie! My breeder will be there too which is also reassuring. 

Gorgeous girl, well deserved of her wins!


----------



## lymorelynn

Aww sorry that Gracie didn't enjoy her experience  My MiMi was the same - she is a very confident young lady but really didn't enjoy her first show. Some cats just don't take to it 
But congratulations on her results :thumbup:


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you both for your kind comments  - I'm soooo proud of her !!!
I don't know if we will ever enter another one unless I can find a way of her being able to cope ok.
(We're going to work on car travel in August as I don't think that helped).
My husband reckons she was too spoilt to handle it - and she's become too soft! I think he might have a point :lol:!!!
Lots of luck with your girl Susan M and I hope she takes to it well...


----------



## Susan M

She did super considering she wasn't happy bless her, looks very pleased with herself in the second pic!


----------



## spotty cats

Sorry it didn't work out, she was probably picking up some of your nerves too 

Well done with what she did win 

Perhaps try again in cooler weather.


----------



## huckybuck

I totally agree spotty cats, I was so upset that she was upset that I'm sure it compounded matters!!!

I have had one idea of maybe a way to try to get her used to strange cats, a strange environment and being in a small cage

Once she is alright with travelling in the car (the first plan :biggrin I will take her to my vet on a Sat morning (where it's routine patients only) and put her out the back (in a cage) for 5 mins to start with, then 10, 20 or 30 and gradually work up to a morning there. Our cat sitter is one of the nurses so she would have someone familiar with her and at the beginning I would be there too. She would have lots of treats and cuddles from the nurses who are all lovely 

If all went well and she was comfortable I would consider trying her once more in September/October when it's cooler

Car plan starts tomorrow with us just sitting inside for 5 mins, engine off and treats galore


----------



## spotty cats

If you don't mind spending the money, a small dog crate similar in size to show cages can be used for training.
Practice leaving her in there, getting her out as a steward would. And also feed her in there so it's a nice place to be.

Can you take your own cages there? We can take our own dog crates so it only smells like the cat, and they're used to it.

Or she might just never want to be a show cat, good luck with your plans


----------



## carolmanycats

So sorry she didn't enjoy it, some can be like that at their first show then gradually get used to it, others never do take to it, but sadly until you have tried a few shows you will not know.

The idea of getting her used to new environments, travelling etc is good but would she be close to other cats at the vets? I ask as although some may be there because of injury etc, if any had air-transmittable illnesses she may be at risk. 

Personally I would wait until the cooler weather as others have said, then look for a small breed show to try her at, even if that is a long while off, or even if you just put her on exhibition at one not related to her breed, so she can get used to the atmosphere but in a much quieter and less crowded setting. She may have found a large show plus the heat just too much all at once.

Whatever you decide, good luck with her and I know she will still be a much loved pet even if she decides that shows are not her "scene".


----------



## OrientalSlave

I agree with Carol, I wouldn't want my cat at the vets unless she had to be there. But press on with getting her (and you!) used to travelling. Leave the carrier out, to start with just put her in it with the door open and give her a treat (if she is food-oriented) in it. When she is happy with that step up to closing the door for a minute or two, then open it and give her a treat. Increase the time. Then pick it up, take it out and bring it back in followed by treat. Next step take it out, put it in the car, take it out (no journey). I'm sure you can see where I'm going. Once she is OK for as long as it takes to drive round the block do that. Make the journeys gradually longer. And so on...


----------



## huckybuck

I have seriously thought about the disease element at the vets and that's why I thought a Sat am might be the best time as any poorly cats are not admitted (they go to the emergency weekend clinic). I also thought about a local cattery as an alternative, she is used to being penned but she would be able to see and smell other strange (hopefully healthy cats) (same as at a cat show).

As for the "car plan"..we started this evening and just sat in the car for 5 mins, engine off. She wasn't happy and wouldn't take a treat but she didn't shake or pant at all  We combined it with a walk around the garden in her pram which she did enjoy (even after the trauma of getting to and from the car to the show hall in it on Sat phew!!!). Same tomorrow and for however long it takes til she is comfortable enough to eat a treat then next stage engine on !


----------



## cava14 una

Would it be worth trying a FIFe show as you don't have to leave the hall and you handle the cat while it's being judged.

For FIFe services in the UK | Felis Britannica


----------



## spotty cats

cava14 una said:


> Would it be worth trying a FIFe show as you don't have to leave the hall and you handle the cat while it's being judged.
> 
> For FIFe services in the UK | Felis Britannica


Oh I forgot about that as we don't leave the hall here either, though we don't handle them for judging you can between rings and also see how your cat does on the bench plus hear all the comments.


----------



## huckybuck

Yes, I've thought about a TICA show as well. Though I don't think it would have mattered too much whether I could handle her or not - she was fine being handled by the judge apparently - it was mostly the shock, sight and smell of all the other cats as well as being in a strange place.
It would be good to stay with her though to make sure she is ok.


----------



## Susan M

The travel training is a really good idea if she's not great with that, I plan on doing it with Orphelia before her first show. She isn't bothered at all by the carrier, they'll use it as a bed if I leave it out, but the furthest she ever travels is the vets, which is less than 5 minutes away. The show is just over an hours drive (similar distance to my breeder) and coming home, and going to the vets she is vocal the whole time. She's a very gobby cat naturally, I just want her to chill out a bit, so I'm going to start taking her for car rides


----------



## huckybuck

We're still on sitting in the car for 5 mins but tonight we are going to turn the engine on  Afterwards she gets to go for a walk round the garden in her pram which she loves! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Susan M

Good luck!


----------



## huckybuck

She was good as gold tonight  sprayed car with feliway and put her in it for a couple of mins first, then turned engine on (diesel). She barely flinched! We had the radio quite loud and I turned the zircon so that was blowing quite a bit too  

She actually took some sweets and had her tail in the air at one point 

One very happy Mummy :001_tt1:


----------



## Susan M

Good girl Gracie! Glad it went well


----------



## jumbu

Oh no that sounds like a horrible experience. We had been intending to put Lyra in for Bracknell this weekend but it seems I forgot... 

I wonder if the next time she would be better? Going by Lyra's personality which seems to reflect Grace's is it just the indignity of it all? 
I know that sounds ridiculous! Then again Lyra was always the most outgoing (and flat out mental) one in the litter. I remember Grace being the 2nd to get up and move when we went to see them all at 6 weeks. 

Interesting you won bob even with the shaves... Was it a big class?


----------



## huckybuck

Hi Jumbu - sent you a message this evening  My gut feeling is that the sight and smell of all the cats was just so overwhelming. She was absolutely petrified! She has only ever really known her litter mates and then her new litter mates (Huck and Holly) and that's it. She's not been exposed to lots of different cats. Maybe if I'd started her younger she might have been better I don't know. Or maybe if she'd been to a cattery? The one thing I did notice is that all the other cats around seemed perfectly ok with being there but when I asked around they were generally breeders cats or lived in households with a fair number of cats. I also question whether some were naturally sedated - you're not supposed to use any form of sedative but I just wonder - it all seemed too good to be true. (I used feliway spray in her pen which you're not supposed to).

Grace at home is a lunatic - she's totally fine with people, strangers too, noise and even dogs! Which makes it all the more bizarre. 

It wasn't a big class but she would have been up for best of variety had I let her stay. And we missed out on the other classes in the afternoonbut I was so worried about her health more than anything


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Poor Gracie, I'm sorry she was so stressed by it all. Well done on her wins, though! 

I didn't know you're not allowed to use Feliway (well, there's a lot I don't know about showing). Why is that? It seems like a sad rule, it's not like it has any sedative properties.


----------



## huckybuck

Shoshannah said:


> Poor Gracie, I'm sorry she was so stressed by it all. Well done on her wins, though!
> 
> I didn't know you're not allowed to use Feliway (well, there's a lot I don't know about showing). Why is that? It seems like a sad rule, it's not like it has any sedative properties.


I know - it's to do with not using a spray apparently...they're banned but I don't actually know why...I suppose they would let you use a cloth soaked in feliway... I just used it anyway, along with the fan as it was so hot (against the rules as well lol) At that stage I didn't really care what the rules were lol!


----------



## carly87

It doesn't actually say you're not allowed to use Feliway. You're forbidden from using sprays, presumably because the noise of it going off may upset other cats. You're also not allowed to use anything which might alter the behaviour of the cat.


----------



## huckybuck

Yes, the noise of the spray might worry the other cats - yet you're allowed to bring dogs in to the hall? Makes absolutely no sense to me...


----------



## OrientalSlave

huckybuck said:


> Yes, the noise of the spray might worry the other cats - yet _you're allowed to bring dogs in to the hall_? Makes absolutely no sense to me...


No you aren't! SC mentioned using a dog crate at home to get a cat used to being in a pen, people with dogs will obviously smell of dog, but the usual venues don't allow dogs in. Not sure if they make an exception for guide & helper dogs.


----------



## huckybuck

OrientalSlave said:


> No you aren't! SC mentioned using a dog crate at home to get a cat used to being in a pen, people with dogs will obviously smell of dog, but the usual venues don't allow dogs in. Not sure if they make an exception for guide & helper dogs.


All I can say is the family of the cats next door to Gracie also bought 2 smallish dogs (not guide/helper dogs) into the hall. It was a GCCF cat show in Bracknell. I have to say I was shocked…but nobody asked them to leave and I had a lot of officials around concerned about Grace - vets/organisers/chairman. They didn't hide the dogs away either…so I assumed you were allowed to bring them in?


----------



## Susan M

I'm taking Orphelia to her first show at the weekend in Bracknell, I'd be a bit worried if they let dogs in :/


----------



## huckybuck

I really hope it was a one off and isn't normal&#8230;there is so much hustle and bustle at the beginning I can see how easy it would be for one to get smuggled in. I hope it's a good experience for you. If you want any tips please ask. One thing someone said to me was don't forget to disinfect the cage and also make sure you put any food or water bowls at the BACK of the cage so that no one can slip anything into them. If I was doing it again I would douse a cloth with feliway and rub all over the cage when you get there. I'd also make sure Orphelia had the full dose of Zylkene for a few days leading up to the show and on the day. I wish you lots of luck and hope that she takes to it ok. I'll be thinking of you. Any questions just shout xx


----------



## Susan M

That's really kind of you, thank you. I've got disinfectant wipes for the pen, that's a really good tip about putting bowls at the back too, thanks. I have Feliway and Pet Remedy sprays (not convinced Feliway does anything positive for these two), so I'll be taking those along. I'm meeting my breeder outside first thing thankfully, I would not be doing this if she wasn't going to be there 
I'll definitely be asking you if I think of anything though. Fingers crossed it goes okay, I will be doing my very best not to worry about her, and like you I will take her home if she isn't happy, it's just for fun after all. Thanks for the offer of tips, much appreciated


----------



## Steverags

Susan M said:


> That's really kind of you, thank you. I've got disinfectant wipes for the pen, that's a really good tip about putting bowls at the back too, thanks. I have Feliway and Pet Remedy sprays (not convinced Feliway does anything positive for these two), so I'll be taking those along. I'm meeting my breeder outside first thing thankfully, I would not be doing this if she wasn't going to be there
> I'll definitely be asking you if I think of anything though. Fingers crossed it goes okay, I will be doing my very best not to worry about her, and like you I will take her home if she isn't happy, it's just for fun after all. Thanks for the offer of tips, much appreciated


What section are you in? I'll be there in the Semi longhair section


----------



## wicket

Hi Susan, I am quite new to showing too, this weekend will only be my third show - I will be in the foreign kitten section with my 7 month old naughty tortie Devon Rex, I will try and find you and say hello


----------



## Susan M

Steverags said:


> What section are you in? I'll be there in the Semi longhair section





wicket said:


> Hi Susan, I am quite new to showing too, this weekend will only be my third show - I will be in the foreign kitten section with my 7 month old naughty tortie Devon Rex, I will try and find you and say hello


Excellent! We will be in the British neuters section, silver spotted  I will be the one looking like a worried wally haha, no I am going to do my best not to worry! 
Look forward to hopefully saying hi


----------

